

Senate Classifies tax reform bill for 50 years - huslage
http://www.latimes.com/business/realestate/la-fi-harney-20130811,0,177141.story

======
lutusp
A quote: "To provide senators political cover and deniability, the committee
put all recommendations under a 50-year top-secret classification, and
restricted access to them to just 10 staff members."

Say what? In a democracy where representatives are accountable to the voters?
How did real estate tax policy become a military secret?

